# turbos going out



## Heisse_mkII (Jul 24, 2005)

Does anyone know what are the signs of your turboos going out? I was wondering if anyone else had the same problem. I think mine are but not really sure. Car only has 81k on it.


----------



## Bimmer Beater (Feb 28, 2004)

*Re: turbos going out (Heisse_mkII)*

well, as I've read over and OVER again, they start to sound unmistakably like police sirens, when you're in it, with the boost being built up. "They" say that if you've got it, you know it, without really having to ask.


----------

